# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi - Introduction

## HansJansenZA

Hi,

I am new when it comes to vb, but feel quite experienced otherwise.

I am willing to help where I can.

My name is Hans Jansen, and I enjoy making prototypes using excel.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello HansJansenZA, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

